# [Wet Thumb Forum]-60l planted



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hello!
this is my 60l planted tank, the aquascape is a litle bit confuse on the left side.
hope you like it!








sorry by my bad ehnglish, but i'm portuguese







.

André Daniel Nóbrega

hello from Portugal


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hello!
this is my 60l planted tank, the aquascape is a litle bit confuse on the left side.
hope you like it!








sorry by my bad ehnglish, but i'm portuguese







.

André Daniel Nóbrega

hello from Portugal


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Welcome to Aquabotanic Andre! It's always good to have another face and tank around here. Don't worry about your English we're more picture book people around here.







If you need help getting some English terms right talk to Antonio Vitor or Tenor1, they're both Portuguese.

Thats's a pretty tank. How long have you been keeping plants? They all look to be growing well. I bet your fish love the thick cover and clean water.

Phil Edwards


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

So many portuguese here...

I know tás lixado, from messanger, and from some portuguese sites like this one








he knows that I will help him 
he is a 16 year old boy, that is already a master on this subject...

tás lixado, you will find here only good people, people with knowledge to offer (like Phil)









Regards!
António Vitor


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hello again!
Antonio, i'm just 15 years old, not 16.
updating the other picture:









thanks!

hello from Portugal


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hello again!

today i have tooked the best picture i have ever tooked.










André Daniel Nóbrega.

hello from Portugal


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Great picture!


----------

